# HyCoSy (Hysterosalpingo-contrast-somography)



## miss maternal

I got my letter regarding my HyCosy test which I am dreading as I hate internals after the unnecesary ones during miscarriage 2 years ago.
Its an ultrasound screening of the fallopian tubes and they insert a prob and ultrasound scanner up my vagina so it can get close to the tubes. :shock: Then they pour a sugar solution containing small bubbles of air using a catheter with a balloon which is inflated inside the uterus (ouch) :oops: the balloon seals up the uterus so that when the sugar solution is put in the catheter it can only spill out the fallopian tubes. 

If my tubes are normal the scan will show the moving sugar spilling out the ends but if not then my tubes are blocked.

Has anyone had this done and what is the next stage after this?


----------



## Wobbles

When is your appointment?

Its good you are getting somewhere though :hugs: I'm not up on details but I'm pretty sure IVF is an option.

Ok I Googled & found the follwing:
https://www.besttreatments.co.uk/btuk/conditions/12413.html


----------



## Wobbles

Also found:

If the tube is blocked or if the pressure is high, we then pass down another very fine guidewire and catheter which effectively unblocks the tube.

What is the success rate of the treatment?
This will depend on many factors such as age, duration of infertility, any other problems etc. In approximately 80% of couples we are able to open up at least one tube, and those patients would have a one in three chance of conceiving naturally, conceiving within six months on the whole of the procedure being performed.

https://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=61&Itemid=80


----------



## miss maternal

Thanks Wobbles

At least I now know what to expect :shock: 

I got the letter friday so will ring up to make an appointment tomorrow. it said not to have unprotected sex before appointment and we did last night :oops: but I dont think I will be seen until after christmas as I spoke to the secretary to trace my appointment and she told me january. hope its not on my birthday 8th january!


----------



## Wobbles

You want to ask how long before appointment should you be unprotected because if you are like us we just don't like condoms for a temp. solution & the pill was a no no!!


----------



## miss maternal

Well i booked my scan for 4th january. it says to not have unprotected sex after your period up to day 12 so if i dont get my period this month then i wont have it done incase im pregnant. x


----------



## Tam

Ohh good luck hun! :hugs: x


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck hunny - Time she fly its not that long away :hugs:


----------



## sophie

good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## miss maternal

Thanks x :hugs: Have been getting bad pains in my sides yesterday and today so im pretty sure its my tubes! Its a shame cos I had some real fertile cum but was in too much pain to perform :roll: x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Good luck the time will fly bye


----------



## Helen

miss maternal said:

> Has anyone had this done and what is the next stage after this?

I think it depends what they find. If they find your tubes are ok, then I think they look at whether you are ovulating and possibly clomid. If one or both are blocked then they think about whether they can be unblocked. If they are both blocked and cannot be unblocked then IVF is really the only option.

Good luck, hope time flies to your appointment. :hugs:


----------



## miss maternal

Hi Helen,
Glad to see you are ok and having twins!!! I have sort of given up trying at the moment until i have the scan to find out what is wrong. Although it might be the fact that OH never wants sex :roll: x


----------



## Helen

LOL! Nothing worse than TTC to kill off sex drive.


----------



## miss maternal

Well i went for my test today and the good news is IM OVULATING this month as he showed me my right overy was about to burst on my scan :shock: and the best news is .................. my tubes are not blocked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So why am I not getting pregnant ? :x


----------



## Wobbles

Good news :hugs:

Have they considered that maybe you don't ovulate every month (something to rule out) - Whats the next step?

x


----------



## miss maternal

Wobbles said:

> Good news :hugs:
> 
> Have they considered that maybe you don't ovulate every month (something to rule out) - Whats the next step?
> 
> x

The next step is insemination. inserting phils sperm into my egg which is the first step before IVF. I have to wait another 3 months for that though! :roll:


----------



## Wobbles

Really :D 

NHS or private? Good luck & have fun for a couple of months then - Time will fly by :D


----------



## miss maternal

Wobbles said:

> Really :D
> 
> NHS or private? Good luck & have fun for a couple of months then - Time will fly by :D

NHS hun. Have only just had this test after waiting since Febrary 06!!Just need to get Phil to want sex now but think he is gagging for it after waiting 2 weeks after being told not to have it before the test! Hopefully his balls are heavy and full of lots of spermies. :lol: 

How are you getting on Wobbles? Any luck?


----------



## Wobbles

:rofl: Haha poor man!

Not bad - On a go slow my end :twisted:


----------



## miss maternal

We will get there in the end hun and both be a wimble together!! :friends: 
Do you remember the wimbles? The ones that wobble but dont fall down!!! or am I imagining it :oops: x


----------



## gaby

Good news that your tubes aren't blocked :hugs: Hope the NHS dont screw you around with the next lot of stuff ^_^


----------



## miss maternal

miss maternal said:

> We will get there in the end hun and both be a wimble together!! :friends:
> Do you remember the wimbles? The ones that wobble but dont fall down!!! or am I imagining it :oops: x

 :oops: I meant the Weebles!!!!!! not Wimbles, Wombles :lol:

Thanks Gaby. I hope so too. x


----------



## dreamqueen

i know this is an old thread, but im having hycosy 23rd of june and hoping that it clears the way for bfp! Anyone else having one soon or had one?


----------

